# jigs or minnows



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

would u use jigs or minnows in march?:G


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Minnows until the first week of April. Then jigs until i put the boat away for the season. Give those microspoons a try too.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I just use minnows all the time with a Rod Hawg hook. I use them in ponds/ inland lakes/ and on Lake Erie.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i use jigs all year around....they are always productive for me


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Jigs all year long. I can not afford to buy minnies. I have used plenty in the past but; found I caught plenty without and just became habbit.


----------

